# Tru-fuel?



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi. I just purchased a brand new Ariens Deluxe 24. The guy at the store recommended using Tru-fuel. I was wondering if it is actually worth using?
Thank you.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Any ethanol free fuel is fine. Tru-Fuel and VP are just the most expensive alternatives. You don't need to spend in excess of $30 a gallon.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

There are many threads on fuel in this forum. .... I have never used Tru Fuel ... I just use regular gas treated with 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam when I fill each 5 gallon can ... never had an issue in any of my equipment in all my years.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

frankjc said:


> Hi. I just purchased a brand new Ariens Deluxe 24. The guy at the store recommended using Tru-fuel. I was wondering if it is actually worth using?
> Thank you.


I use Ethanol free gas from the local Liberty gas station. 91 Octane @ 5.39 Gal. I found a few cans of Seafoam at a yard sale that I bought for $1.00 per can. I use a little of that with the E free gas and never a problem. This is only my very humble opinion but Tru fuel is overpriced. Edit: I don't use that all the time. Mostly for storage. Otherwise it's mostly 87 with a little Seafoam and Startron.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, Trufuel is overpriced, but in a pinch it works well and it is ethanol-free gas. I use a station 20 miles away that sells ethanol-free at the pump. You can find the stations that sell it using www.pure-gas.org. If you are bordering another state, don't forget to check it as well.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I no longer have access to any ethanol free fuel so for storage purposes I'm now using True Fuel in the mowers, tiller, and generator, Stihl MotoMix in the 2-strokes. Change the oil, drain or syphon out the regular fuel, add a few ounces or so of the storage fuel, run them for a bit to get the storage fuel through the carb then shut them down for the off season. A single US quart can is enough for 2 seasons of storage. For seasonal use I use Stabil treated pump gasl.

So to answer your question, yeah, I think it's worth using. YMMV

Edit: I should also add TruFuel and the like are not the same as treated pump gas. Read the label or go to their web site for more information.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Miles said:


> Yes, Trufuel is overpriced, but in a pinch it works well and it is ethanol-free gas. I use a station 20 miles away that sells ethanol-free at the pump. You can find the stations that sell it using www.pure-gas.org. If you are bordering another state, don't forget to check it as well.


I'm grateful our E free station is only 4 miles away even though it is Md. We are in Pennsylvania but extremely close to the border.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Up here north of the border Ethanol Free gas is getting harder and harder to find, especially in Ontario. Esso Premium was my goto, however it now contains ethanol and my testing of it confirmed that fact. Canadian Tire is on record of changing their gas bars over to ethanol, and most signage has changed however i have not tested. Costco has signage stating ethanol however is known to have ethanol free in their Premium grade...i tested and confirmed it is ETHANOL FREE.

I use strictly ethanol free for my small engine needs, keeps them running problem free.

This season while i had issues trying to secure ethanol free fuel i did purchase Tru-Fuel as it is ethanol free and fuel stabilized. The cost is high however and i only used as i couldn't get regular ethanol free at the time. I only used Tru Fuel for my chainsaw, too expensive of an option for everyday use.

So my preference is gas bar ETHANOL FREE, then regular gas with fuel stabilizers, however Tru Fuel for special needs or end of season shutdown as someone else mentioned previously. When purchasing ethanol free now i always test here in Ontario as the days of purchasing is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I can’t get 0 ethanol in Manitoba. I’ve had issues in the past with premium fuel (5% ethanol) and seafoam in the past.

since then I’ve used trufuel/Aspen/whatever canned fuel is available exclusively with no issues whatsoever.

my mower sits all winter no carb draining and it starts.

I’ll also point out that because of our Covid lockdowns my chainsaw sat at the cabin unused for 2 years (trufuel) and the can was already opened. It was past its “expiry”. Started right up.

im a believer but having said that I’m gonna keep using trufuel for the mower and I’m using oneacer’s seafoam/stabil blend along with periodic running of the blower all year round.

you could always run stabilized fuel during the season and then buy a small can of trufuel and run it through the system for storage.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Ballroomblitz said:


> Up here north of the border Ethanol Free gas is getting harder and harder to find, especially in Costco has signage stating ethanol however is known to have ethanol free in their Premium grade...i tested and confirmed it is ETHANOL FREE.


Where I live in Alberta Costco is now buying fuel from Husky (I suspect all of Alberta and maybe more) and their pumps now say premium contains ethanol. Canadian Tire got rid of their gas bar years ago. Shell was my other go-to for non-ethanol but their pumps no longer say ethanol free. So yeah, it's getting harder to find.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I’m surprised in Alberta you’re having a hard time. Your province is about the only sane province in Canada.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

We consumers don't get to choose what stations put in the their underground tanks.


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

We all use whatever we care to. That said, I have a can of Tru-fuel in the garage, that is used in a 1976 Echo saw and a very old outboard with a cork float. Ethanol has been around for years and the manufacturer's have adjusted the materials to suit. I have (3) 10,000 series Ariens. They get fed normal old regular, with ethanol, with no added stuff. The only thing I do is run them dry when I am done. All have newer kits installed. Maybe 2 years later they still start and run well. Pete


----------



## Omak1 (Nov 11, 2018)

I used Tru-Fuel with my chain saw once it was fine but too expensive. I quit having problems with my OPE when I stopped using ethanol gasoline. I used non-ethanol premium now and don't have carb issues anymore. On my garden tractor I used ethanol gas during the summer on my 1 acre yard and change over to non-ethanol is September for fall clean up. On my snow blowers I run them out of gas and then put in 8 ounces of 2-cycle mix run them out of gas and drain the float bowl and put them away in March.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> Where I live in Alberta Costco is now buying fuel from Husky (I suspect all of Alberta and maybe more) and their pumps now say premium contains ethanol.



My local *Costco has also labelled ALL pumps as may contain ethanol.....however i TESTED and CONFIRMED that the premium grade gas was indeed ETHANOL FREE.*

Might be worthwhile to pick up a small batch and test yourself, only takes a moment and is very quick. I tested on a few gas bar premium and this test is perfect to confirm presense of ethanol.







Cheers.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> We consumers don't get to choose what stations put in the their underground tanks.


it’s not the stations, it’s the governments.


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Check pure-gas.org to see if you have any eth free stations nearby.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> it’s not the stations, it’s the governments.


No matter, it's still not the consumers who decide.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Ballroomblitz said:


> My local *Costco has also labelled ALL pumps as may contain ethanol.....however i TESTED and CONFIRMED that the premium grade gas was indeed ETHANOL FREE.*
> 
> Might be worthwhile to pick up a small batch and test yourself, only takes a moment and is very quick. I tested on a few gas bar premium and this test is perfect to confirm presense of ethanol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try and check it out.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> No matter, it's still not the consumers who decide.


Umm no it’s the government who dictates o ethanol.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Umm no it’s the government who dictates o ethanol.


Sorry, but no... At least down here. Ethanol is just one of the "renewable fuels":








Update: How much “Ethanol-Free” gasoline is out there? - Stillwater Associates


November 11, 2017 By David Hackett, President Last year, we at Stillwater offered a review of the state of ethanol-free (or E0) gasoline in the U.S. Since then, we’ve learned a great deal about the market which we will share in this updated article. We start with some background: The Federal...




stillwaterassociates.com


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Sorry, but no... At least down here. Ethanol is just one of the "renewable fuels":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but our governments are dictating all fuel must contain ethamil. It’s not the consumer


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Sorry but our governments are dictating all fuel must contain ethamil. It’s not the consumer


Have you actually read the RFS? (Hint: it would take a LONG time to read it all.)








Renewable Fuel Standard Program | US EPA


Information about regulations, developed by EPA, in collaboration with refiners, renewable fuel producers, and many other stakeholders, that ensure that transportation fuel sold in the United States contains a minimum volume of renewable fuel.




www.epa.gov


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Have you actually read the RFS? (Hint: it would take a LONG time to read it all.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don’t you enlighten me (us). You’re the smartest guy here


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Why don’t you enlighten me (us). You’re the smartest guy here


Not hardly... But I don't believe in stating absolutes, such as "our governments are dictating *all fuel must contain* ethamil" [sic]. As shown in the documents already referenced, it's a collaboration between government regulators and industry to meet certain goals, and there are options. E0 is still available in some markets at the industry's discretion; I just wish it were more available in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

I believe if I lived in a state that only had ethanol fuel I would precipitate out the ethanol as shown here. I'd probably run ethanol fuel when the machine was being used regularly but would run it dry and add non-ethanol for storage. Even though you lose some volume it is still cheaper than canned fuel.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey folks, We got our first big snow in Maniotba and I need to start my Ariens 30 inch tomorrow morning first time after seasonal hibernation. I had burnt all the fuel at the end of season then added some truefuel and ran a bit then stopped and changed oil. Now should I start the snowblower with that small amount of truefuel in it or should I add new fuel first and then start? for seasonal use, I just use regular pump gas ( costco, esso etc) and do not add anything in it. please let me know. thanks


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> Umm no it’s the government who dictates o ethanol.


Then we agree. Its not the consumer.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I believe many people have used tru fuel over a long period. But if you want to be safe, drain the gas, then refill with fresh.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm now able to get alcohol free fuel from a newer local Maverick station, so that's what goes in my Ariens Compact (and my lawnmower where it made a surprising very positive difference). For my Toro two stroke I use canned alcohol free 40:1 pre-mix fuel from Lowes or Home Depot (who ever is the cheapest) for it's longer shelf life and convenience. It also burns much cleaner with very little smoke (compared to my previous self mixes).


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't like that TruFuel comes in what appears to be a 1 gallon can, but it is actually only 110 oz. 1 US gallon is 128 oz. It's a sneaky underhanded way for them to get more $ per ounce from unsuspecting consumers.

VP's gallon is a true 128oz.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

michaelnel said:


> I don't like that TruFuel comes in what appears to be a 1 gallon can, but it is actually only 110 oz. 1 US gallon is 128 oz. It's a sneaky underhanded way for them to get more $ per ounce from unsuspecting consumers.
> 
> VP's gallon is a true 128oz.


They are selling you what's left of the gallon of E10 after they did the water/ethanol trick in the vid I posted above. 😁


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It's called shrinkflation ... everyone on the bandwagon .....


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

OK, in all seriousness here's a weird thing I just noticed because I remembered a gallon of gas only weighs 6.152lbs or 98.4ozs. 
The Trufuel can says 3.253 liters which =0.85935169 gallons
It also says 110fl/ozs which=6.87lbs
6.87lbs=1.11 gallons. 

Sooo, either the can is off or my math is off.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

I sent this to Trufuel's "contact us" email.

"A gallon of gas only weighs 6.152lbs or 98.4ozs.
The Trufuel can says 3.253 liters which =0.85935169 gallons
It also says 110fl/ozs which=6.87lbs
6.87lbs=1.11 gallons of gas
3.253 liters=110ozs of water--not gas. 

So, does the can contain .859 gallons of gas OR does it contain 1.00 gallons of gas?<--Shoot, just realized that was supposed to be 1.11gal
Thanks for your time."


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Chils said:


> It also says 110fl/ozs which=6.87lbs


I think you're mixing your units...

“Ounce” has an “oz.” abbreviation while “fluid ounce” is abbreviated as “fl. oz.”
An ounce is measuring weight while a fluid ounce is measuring volume.
One pound is equal to 16 ounces while one pint is equal to 16 fluid ounces.
One fl. oz. is equal to 29.5735297 ml. using the U.S. Customary system.
One “oz.” is approximately 28.3495231 grams using the international avoirdupois system.
Yet another example of why the metric system is better...


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

tabora said:


> I think you're mixing your units...
> 
> “Ounce” has an “oz.” abbreviation while “fluid ounce” is abbreviated as “fl. oz.”
> An ounce is measuring weight while a fluid ounce is measuring volume.
> ...


I believe you are correct and that can contains .859 gallons of gas--Thieves!


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Chils said:


> I believe you are correct and that can contains .859 gallons of gas--Thieves!


That was my point. It's a ripoff.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes. Fluid quantity vs weight. Some people insist in buying gas early in the morning. After it cooled off. To get more per volume. Diesel is slightly more per volume too. Accounting for a percentage of its mpg....
Of course there are ways the pumps ...


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've used Trufuel and had good results with it but a gas station recently opened nearby (Royal Farms) that also sells 90 octane ethanol-free gasoline so that's what I use now. For a snow blower the price of Trufuel is not too high (unless you're clearing snow for a business) since at least around here we wouldn't use that much anyway.

I also drain the fuel system completely because we may or may not use the snow blowers every year. Sometimes we get hammered with snow, other times we get little or none. So it may sit unused for several years and even treated ethanol-free gas will probably go bad in that time. Easier for me to just drain it and don't have to think about starting it every few months or the like.

BTW, I gotta give a plug for Royal Farms fried chicken - very good. Pricey, but good.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

According to pure-gas.org the only ethanol-free stations in my area provide either "MAVERIK 87" or "SHELL 87". Am I correct in assuming that the 87 is octane, but that this would nevertheless be better than higher-octane premium with ethanol from the neighboring pump?


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

If your engine is rated as being OK to run with 87 octane I would pick the non-ethanol all day long.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

True fuel less power but less carb issues

Ethanol/alcohol is more power. Ever put e85 in your car That is why in this test tri fuel failed to reach rpm of e10

 https://youtu.be/UDuKE26G2mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

brec said:


> According to pure-gas.org the only ethanol-free stations in my area provide either "MAVERIK 87" or "SHELL 87". Am I correct in assuming that the 87 is octane, but that this would nevertheless be better than higher-octane premium with ethanol from the neighboring pump?


Better in what way?
Better at avoiding detonation or pre-ignition? No, absolutely not.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> Better in what way?
> Better at avoiding detonation or pre-ignition? No, absolutely not.


Better for the operation and longevity of my engine. Because of my ignorance I can't be more specific that that.

Currently I intend to use 87 octane ethanol-free.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

brec said:


> Better for the operation and longevity of my engine. Because of my ignorance I can't be more specific that that.
> 
> Currently I intend to use 87 octane ethanol-free.


If the engine in question requires higher octane, then no, the higher octane 10% ethanol is better and could save the engine from destruction.

For a snowblower engine, E10 87 is fine.
But many seem to disagree with that and go to long lengths to avoid it. Others accept it, but dump in products that claim they're required to solve an issue I've never had my self.

I've been using E10 87 in small engines with zero additives for what seems like 20 years now with no problems. Snowblowers, lawn mowers, pressure washers, generators, ATVs.... I've been using small engines for 35+ years, but longer than 20 years ago my dad was supplying the fuel and I have no idea what it was. Probably typical 87 octane gasoline.

I've had guys tell me a flat head engine will run better and produce more power on 93 octane than 87. I've had guys tell me Startron was better than Sta-Bil. I've had guys swear Marvel Mystery oil is a must in every tank. Others swear by Seafoam.

*I use plain old E10 87 and have no problems. * So, that's that. Store your equipment and fuel in a conditioned environment and not outside and exercise it occasionally and you'll never have issues.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> [excerpted to focus on the additives issue]
> I've been using E10 87 in small engines with zero additives for what seems like 20 years now with no problems.
> ...
> *I use plain old E10 87 and have no problems. * So, that's that. Store your equipment and fuel in a conditioned environment and not outside and exercise it occasionally and you'll never have issues.


You seem to be alone in saying a stabilizing additive is unnecessary. How old does your fuel get?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

brec said:


> You seem to be alone in saying a stabilizing additive is unnecessary. How old does your fuel get?


I would have to dig through the forum to find my post to be sure, but I know I've had 2 year old gasoline I used. I almost want to say 3 years.... and I was astonished it still smelled good, looked fine and ran ok.
I store it in a steel safety can in a crawl space which is cool in the summer, warm in the winter and dry all year.

Oh, and I also drain my carburetors on machines where it's possible.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> I would have to dig through the forum to find my post to be sure, but I know I've had 2 year old gasoline I used. I almost want to say 3 years.... and I was astonished it still smelled good, looked fine and ran ok.
> I store it in a steel safety can in a crawl space which is cool in the summer, warm in the winter and dry all year.


I have a small bottle of Sta-bil being delivered from Amazon today, < $10 incl. tax. So it seems prudent to use Sta-bil rather than risk being caught with a non-starting engine during a blizzard. This is not to say you're wrong. And it does seem that many of the "authoritative" stabilizer recommenders I've encountered, e.g., Toro, either sell stabilizer or get associate fees from sellers. And that is not to say that they're being dishonest.


----------



## johnny2154 (Feb 19, 2015)

frankjc said:


> Hi. I just purchased a brand new Ariens Deluxe 24. The guy at the store recommended using Tru-fuel. I was wondering if it is actually worth using?
> Thank you.


Buy the gas at your local airport (small airport) a lot less than Trufuel


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

michaelnel said:


> That was my point. It's a ripoff.


Please explain how its a ripoff. The can states what's inside and the price is on the outside (presumably set by the vendor). Nowhere in the pic you posted did the can say it contained a gallon of fuel.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Tony-chicago said:


> Yes. Fluid quantity vs weight. Some people insist in buying gas early in the morning. After it cooled off. To get more per volume. Diesel is slightly more per volume too. Accounting for a percentage of its mpg....
> Of course there are ways the pumps ...


Gas in underground tanks doesn't change temperature from day to night. The quantity stored above ground (in the hose and associated piping) is small enough that I doubt you could measure the expansion with common tools found in a hardware store. Lab glassware, sure, but you would probably break that stuff carrying it to the gas station.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

No.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Gas in underground tanks doesn't change temperature from day to night. The quantity stored above ground (in the hose and associated piping) is small enough that I doubt you could measure the expansion with common tools found in a hardware store. Lab glassware, sure, but you would probably break that stuff carrying it to the gas station.


I did not say I was one.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> There are many threads on fuel in this forum. .... I have never used Tru Fuel ... I just use regular gas treated with 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam when I fill each 5 gallon can ... never had an issue in any of my equipment in all my years.


Just curious...

Why Stabil AND SeaFoam?
Which Stabil (Regualr, Storage or Marine)
Why not Star Tron??

I have heard Marine Stabil has Star Tron in its formula. I am trying to verify that.


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

I buy 93 octane fuel and treat it with 2 oz. of Lucas Fuel stabilizer per 5 gals. Been using this formula for 20 years and never touched the carburetor. Drain the fuel tank, run the engine dry, drain oil and replenish 30 weight Honda oil. I also wipe chassis down with WD40 and a rag for summer storage. Still looks like the day I bought it home from my Ariens dealer.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@snowguy,

All these years just the red Stabil. I put in the SeaFoam @2oz per 5-gallon as an added protection element for the system.

I imagine you could use any color Stabil if you so choose.

I never drain, run out gas ... I do periodically start my equipment throughout the year ... I don't believe any piece of equipment should sit idle for months. Note also, all my equipment is stored in a tightly sealed building, out of the elements and no vermin ..  , albeit not continually heated.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I've used 93 octane E10 with a dash of Stabil in it for years in all my small engine equipment. Other than my son's scooter, all the other equipment has an easy fuel shut off valve and I let the motor consume the last of the gas in the carb at the end of the season and put it away. Never a problem starting it in the next season. The scooter, on the other hand, with no easy fuel shut-off, has proven to cause issues when trying to start it the next season if fuel is left in the carb for months without use.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

E10 87 and no additives.
99% of the time the carburetors I work on aren't mine.

Like I keep saying, all of the _"I've always done it this way and it works"_ isn't proof it's necessary.
We know additives don't cause harm. The question is do they benefit in any way. Having done it only one way for some amount of years isn't telling us anything. For all you know you could've been doing exactly what I do and had the same exact results. You most likely would.

One thing I am curious about is possible benefits, or harm, of adding a lubricant (seafoam, MMO) to gasoline used in a direct injected car to help lubricate the HP pump and injectors.

But for a snowblower engine? I'll pass.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I only know what have seen through the years ... 

* my machines, as well as my family members have no fuel/carburetor problems using my additives.

* just about all the equipment that comes my way has f....d up carbs/fuel, and the people I talk to state they never treated their gas.

I'll just continue doing what works for me ...


----------



## justadbeer (Oct 17, 2019)

frankjc said:


> Hi. I just purchased a brand new Ariens Deluxe 24. The guy at the store recommended using Tru-fuel. I was wondering if it is actually worth using?
> Thank you.


Do yourself a favor and stay as far away from Tru-fuel as possible. Mixing your own fuel is easy and WAY less expensive then using store bought fuel. If you must feel compelled to buy store bough fuel at $8 per qt, use something better.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> I only know what have seen through the years ...
> 
> * my machines, as well as my family members have no fuel/carburetor problems using my additives.
> 
> ...


And yet...
I've told you repeatedly I never treat my gas and have no problems.
*Correlation does not imply causation. *Sure, those people didn't add treatment, but you also have no idea what else they did, or didn't do.

I store my machines and fuel properly and exercise them. That's important. Adding a hint of Kerosene to a tank of gasoline isn't.


I've tried to figure out what's in Sta-Bil and Startron.
Right now........ seems like pouring in some smokeless lamp oil would be about as useful. Seems to mainly be a mixture of kerosene and naphtha (lighter fluid). Startron looks like it's almost completely kerosene.

But I'm far from a chemist.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Please explain how its a ripoff. The can states what's inside and the price is on the outside (presumably set by the vendor). Nowhere in the pic you posted did the can say it contained a gallon of fuel.


You can nitpick and argue about it all you want. Buyer beware--product labeled as stated etc and you are correct about those facts. If you read the label on the bottom of a gallon of milk to make sure you are getting a full gallon every time you grab one off the shelf then you are a better man than me.

However it is a product that is sold by the gallon in the US in a can that is the size of other liquid products that are sold by the gallon. All 10 of those square cans I have in my garage are 1 gallon of product. 

They get a premium price for a small amount of gas that people are OK with paying for for the convenience of having non-ethanol fuel. To take one more little jab at their customer by giving less product than is expected and package it in a container that "looks" like a gallon seems unnecessary. 

For me I'd probably grab a can off the shelf assuming it was a gallon and maybe I never notice it wasn't. I f I did I wouldn't ever buy another one. Fool me once. No one likes to feel like they've been suckered and that's what this feels like.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Quoted:
They get a *premium *price for a small amount of gas that people are OK with paying for for the convenience of having non-ethanol fuel. To take one more little jab at their customer by giving less product than is expected and package it in a container that "looks" like a gallon seems unnecessary

Well said


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> Quoted:
> They get a *premium *price for a small amount of gas that people are OK with paying for for the convenience of having non-ethanol fuel. To take one more little jab at their customer by giving less product than is expected and package it in a container that "looks" like a gallon seems unnecessary
> 
> Well said


Not much different than all of the products they've been reducing the quantity of over the years and not going out of their way to tell people.
Many food products, toilet paper etc.

Many companies intentionally mislead people.
6HP shop vacs that are really 1HP at best...
Pool pumps that claim to be 1.5 or 2HP but then they mislead you by giving it a made up service factor (SPL) which tells you it can't actually give it's rated power. I have a 1.5 pump that literally uses the same motor as their 1HP but it has a different tag.

Toilet paper rolls not being 4" wide anymore.
Toilet paper and paper towels being sold "by the roll" when a roll isn't an actual measurement so then we start saying ridiculous things like (8 rolls equals 24).


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

It seemss to me that Ariens knows what they're doing and wouldn't suggest anything to owners that would damage their equipment. Like virtually all small engine equipment manufacturers, Ariens' manual says 10% ethanol is acceptable. That being the case, I see no reason to use ethanol free gasoline unless it is readily available at the pump and similar in cost to other options. Stabilizer is a good precaution anywhere the snow season is 3 months or more.

Tru-Fuel and similar products are unnecessary for small engine equipment.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

5 inch rolls. x=y rolls. Yep.
Oh and jack up the peice 8 times first, then jab them with the shrinkage


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I jokingly propose a new forum rule: posting anything about oil type / weight or ethanol / gasoline additives = automatic X days in the cooler... Enough already!


----------



## garth.goldberg (Jan 9, 2022)

frankjc said:


> Hi. I just purchased a brand new Ariens Deluxe 24. The guy at the store recommended using Tru-fuel. I was wondering if it is actually worth using?
> Thank you.


Frankly, I've been running my 1987 Toro 521 (Tecumseh HK50) on the regular pump stuff for years, without a problem. I just make sure to shut the fuel valve and run the carburetor dry every time I use the machine.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

Meh, forums are for open discussion of ideas. Things/ideas/tech/materials all change over time. I learn something new every time I open one of these threads and I wouldn't learn that from reading a book.

These threads would be much more enjoyable and informative if people presented their opinion as opinion instead of "fact" and openly discussed their method and why it works rather than just attempting to prove the other guy wrong.

This discussion spurred me to look at what Stihl recommended on fuel and I feel like it's a great guideline for all of these threads. It's OK to use 10% ethanol gas in their equipment. However if it is going to be unused for 30 days drain the gas and run it dry to prevent damage.

_"All STIHL gasoline-powered engines can be used with up to a 10% (E10) blend of ethanol in the gasoline/engine oil mix. We also recommend that if a unit will be left unused for more than 30 days that it be stored “dry.” This means emptying the fuel tank and then restarting and letting the unit run until all the fuel is consumed and the engine stops."_

Their non-ethanol mix is OK to leave in the equipment for long term storage.
_"STIHL MotoMix® contains no ethanol, allowing it to maintain stability for up to two years after the seal is broken - so it stays fresh in your equipment during long storage periods."



https://www.stihlusa.com/faq/products/fuel/


_


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Chils said:


> Meh, forums are for open discussion of ideas. Things/ideas/tech/materials all change over time. I learn something new every time I open one of these threads and I wouldn't learn that from reading a book.
> 
> These threads would be much more enjoyable and informative if people presented their opinion as opinion instead of "fact" and openly discussed their method and why it works rather than just attempting to prove the other guy wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing such threads also generate more traffic for the forum, which is a good thing.
Until people get mad and stop coming.

I try to be respectful and I hope it comes across as such. Often emotion etc is lost via text and fights and arguments start that normally wouldn't in person.


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

Before ethanol free gas available here in Utah, used 1 ounce per gallon seafoam in my gas can. never a problem sitting through the summer. Plus my power equipment from the summer sitting through the winter never a Gas problem. but we have ethanol free gas now and I still use 1 ounce per gallon seafoam.


----------

